# 2nd D&C for products of conception



## kellyg (Dec 9, 2011)

Pt had D&C billed 59820 and dx 632.  She returned to the office 3 weeks later at which time an ultrasound showed what appears to be retained products of conception. Pt is scheduled for another D&C.  Would it be appropriate to use the same coding as done with the first D&C?


----------



## ajs (Dec 16, 2011)

kellyg said:


> Pt had D&C billed 59820 and dx 632.  She returned to the office 3 weeks later at which time an ultrasound showed what appears to be retained products of conception. Pt is scheduled for another D&C.  Would it be appropriate to use the same coding as done with the first D&C?



yes, but you might need to use the modifier 76 or 78 on the second one.


----------

